# Need a tree down in Fairfax, Va



## gwiley (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my coworkers has a tree that needs to come down. He lives in Fairfax, Va. The tree will have to be climbed as it is in the backyard and within reach of his house (leaning and dead). I am looking to provide a recommendation for him - anyone here within reach of Fairfax?

I told him that he needed a professional (out of my league) and he agreed.


----------



## outonalimbts (Mar 31, 2010)

*Send him my way...*

Contact me directly at either 866-987-2288 or www.vatree.org

This is right up my alley and right around the corner no doubt, as I live in Fairfax.

Thank you,
Adam


----------



## treedoc70 (Apr 26, 2010)

*interested in removing tree in fairfax*

Hello there , my name is Richard , and i would be interested in giving a free estimate for the tree removal job in fairfax , if that sounds good to you , feel free to check out my website
www.blueridgeestateservices.com

or call with a house number and address to (540)423-8805


----------



## gwiley (Apr 26, 2010)

Just talked with my co-worker this morning and it sounds like Adam got the job.


----------

